# Congress.. Spending Bill ..Accountability



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just received this, it may get someones attention: 

There's a storm abrewin'. What happens when good, responsible people keep quiet? Washington has forgotten they work for us. We don't work for them. Throwing good money after bad is NOT the answer. I am sick of the midnight, closed door sessions to come up with a plan. I am sick of Congress raking CEO's over the coals while they, themselves, have defaulted on their taxes. I am sick of the bailed out companies having lavish vacations and retreats on my dollar. I am sick of being told it is MY responsibility to rescue peop le that, knowingly, bought more house than they could afford. I am sick of being made to feel it is my patriotic duty to pay MORE taxes. I, like all of you, am a responsible citizen. I pay my taxes. I live on a budget and I don't ask someone else to carry the burden for poor decisions I may make. I have emailed my congressmen and senators asking them to NOT vote for the stimulus package as it was written without reading it first. No one listened. They voted for it, pork and all. 

O.K. folks, here it is. You may think you are just one voice and what you think won't make a difference. Well, yes it will and YES, WE CAN!! If you are disgusted and angry with the way Washington is handling our taxes. If you are fearful of the fallout from the wreckless spending of BILLIONS to bailout and "stimulate" without accountability and responsibility then we need to become ONE, LOUD VOICE THAT CAN BE HEARD FROM EVERY CITY, TOWN, SUBURB AND HOME IN AMERICA. There is a growing protest to demand that Congress, the President and his cabinet LISTEN to us, the American Citizens. What is being done in Washington is NOT the way to handle the economic free fall. 

So, here's the plan. On April 1, 2009, all l Ameicans are asked to send a TEABAG to Washinton , D.C. You do not have to enclose a note or any other information unless you so desire. Just a TEABAG. Many cities are organizing protests. If you simply search, "New American Tea Party", several sites will come up. If you aren't the 'protester' type, simply make your one voice heard with a TEABAG. Your one voice will become a roar when joined with millions of others that feel the same way. Yes, something needs to be done but the lack of confidence as shown by the steady decline in the stock market speaks volumes. 

This was not my idea. I visited the sites of the 'New American Tea Pary' and an online survey showed over 90% of thousands said they would send the teabag on April 1. Why, April 1?? We want them to reach Washington by April 15. Will you do it? I will. Send it to; 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Washington , D.C. 20500 . 

Forward this to everyone in your address book. Visit the website below for more information about the 'New American Tea Party'. I would encourage everyone to go ahead and get the envelope ready to mail, then just drop it in the mail April 1. Can't guarantee what the postage will be by then, it is going up as we speak, but have your envelope ready. What will this cost you? A little time and a 40 something cent stamp. 
What could you receive in benefits? Maybe, just maybe, our elected officials will start to listen to the people. Take out the Pork. Tell us how the money is being spent. We want TRANSPARENCY AND ACCOUNTABILITY. Rem ember, the money will be spent over the next 4-5 years. It is not too late. 

Please pass on if you agree.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go buy some tea in bags!ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Texas turned the money down. They say it came with too many strings attached. I'm told other places have turned it down as well but haven't looked into it.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

I went online to check out this "event". It is not officially endorsed by "The New American Tea Party". This is an anti stimulus package organization.

I am wondering what the "Tea Party" organization wants. I have heard what they don't want. What is the replacement plan to save jobs and get our economy and country back on dry land? A plan is not evident on the web site and I need details! 

For example I am happy to see CEOs raked over the coals. I want strings attached to the bailout money. I don't want banks forced to make more bad loans. I want jobs created so that people can continue to make payments on the loans they have currently. I would prefer to see small businesses stimulated in the belief that most small business owners keep a close eye on the bottom line since they don't have a golden parachute. That being said we cannot let banks fail. No country or economy can survive without banks. The invention of banks was a main cause for the end of the dark ages.

My suggestion is that we let our legislators know what sort of stimulus we do want. Tell them the sort of jobs which should be created to help our unemployed millions and benefit our society as a whole. Anyway, the tea will probably not make it through most white house or congressional security mail screenings.

Triona


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

There was talk on the news here that GA would decline and federal bail out $$$ but I haven't heard anything about it in over a week. It's gotten to such a high dollar amount that's it's impossible to imagine the true money involved.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Those governers turning down the stimilus package are making empty threats from what I understand since it is up to the states legistators not the governers.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Seems as though it's all just a game. Makes me uke:.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Our governor did the same thing complain but not decline. Well after the letter from the young school girl, where the teachers have to stop teaching 6 times a day while the train goes by...he better not decline any funding for education!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Those governers turning down the stimilus package are making empty threats from what I understand since it is up to the states legistators not the governers.


It's our governor that turned part of it down. He said that the feds give money for unemployment and when that money runs out then it's up to the state to continue paying it and the state can't afford to do that. I haven't looked into the bill so I don't know if it's accurate or not. 
The only thing I do know is we're in a huge mess and nobody can possibly know how to get us out of it because there is no precedence for it. The whole gov't is flying blind and all we can do is pray they get it right..... republican or democrat, I don't care who but I do care about our country. Way too much of our country is already owned by others and that's frightening. 
About the only thing that gives me a tiny bit of comfort is that in Greenspan's book (Greenspan is pretty conservative) he says that the one president that really understood the economy was Clinton and he's one giving input into what hopefully will help. Then again, Greenspan admits he didn't realize how badly we would crash and it came as a surprise to him when the housing market crashed. That makes no sense to me because I've been complaining on a political list for years that the junk mortgages would cause all heck to break loose once the payments became a reality and jumped up. Others were thrilled and said that we had the highest home ownership in history and gave Bush credit for it. They aren't giving him credit for it now, and now it's turned to people weren't responsible. I get so tired of the double talk and the blame game. Get together and get it fixed instead of being a part of the problem sitting on a hind end and just bashing what's proposed. It's gone on forever that one party lets the other one crash then they sit back and say I told you so. If that continues we're headed for a crash like we've never seen. Both parties should sit together and pound out a way to help this country but unfortunately it will be 2 things that precipitate that :flypig: and :attention:


----------

